# installing lift cylibnder for hatchback???



## jpnimmo (Mar 16, 2014)

My 2010 Versa hatch no longer operates. I purchased two lift cylinders to replace. However the parts did not come in with ballbearing end attached. So to install I need to "pop" the cylinder arm and ball away from ball socket part that is bolted on hatch. How do you pull the ball out of ball socket??? Most "how to's" showed a clip on back side of ball socket part that you used a screwdriver to release clip to release ball but the Nissan part has no such thing. It seemed a pretty simple project for a simple minded car owner but I can't figure it out???


----------

